# Catfish



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

When the water comes up fish up from the mouth of creeks with chicken liver. Caught 2 missed 4


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

delete


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Hatchetman said:


> delete


Delete


----------



## bigcaptrj (Jul 25, 2013)

cool


----------

